# Buying in the Fundao area



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all, we looking at a few house in the Fundao area through L and R estates has anybody used them and completed a sale? Are they pushy over the top agents? Any info would be gratefully received.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Need to be a bit more specific on who they are?


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*L & R estates*



MarkandRose said:


> Hi all, we looking at a few house in the Fundao area through L and R estates has anybody used them and completed a sale? Are they pushy over the top agents? Any info would be gratefully received.


We looked at quite a few properties last year with them and they were very helpful and not pushy at all but what I can tell you is that the agents don't actually show the properties, they have a young man that drives you around and yes he speaks very good English. We didn't buy through them but they were still very helpful.


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks weatherwatcher, that is good to know, they will probably show us a lot of properties when go.
Canoeman - L and R Estates are only advertised on Right Move, they don't have their own web site and solely operate in the Fundao/Castelo Branco area. They are a licensed agent. Apart from that I don't know any more about them.


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

MarkandRose said:


> Hi all, we looking at a few house in the Fundao area through L and R estates has anybody used them and completed a sale? Are they pushy over the top agents? Any info would be gratefully received.


Nice people maria and paulo and not forgetting chanel the office pooch really helpful and friendly we are just outside castelo if can be of any help just give us a shout


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

dave n sarah said:


> Nice people maria and paulo and not forgetting chanel the office pooch really helpful and friendly we are just outside castelo if can be of any help just give us a shout


By the way we bought through them and know 2 other couples who have bought through them too


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks very much Dave n Sarah that's really helpful. We are over at the end of April to start looking.


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

We are looking at a place in Alpedrinha do you anything about the area?


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

MarkandRose said:


> We are looking at a place in Alpedrinha do you anything about the area?


Alpedrinha is lovely mad as a hatter post mistress but lovely the square at the church has one of the best views in the area sometimes suffers with a bit of fog especially on the n18 road between fundao n alpedrinha very community spirited few shops cafes and small petrol station where are you stopping when you come over?


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Alperdrinha sounds lovely. I like the idea of living amongst a few mad people-we would fit right in!! We are staying over in Coja we are looking round there as well. Depending on how many places we see we might stay the night in Fundao and check the area out a bit. 
There's so many places to choose from its going to be hard to make our minds up!!
Thanks once again for the info its a real help.


----------



## dave n sarah (Aug 29, 2013)

We live close to castilo branco and its lovely but we stayed in fundao for 2 mths first loads of different areas and all very different very diverse but beautiful country hope you are successful in your search


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Lizfh65 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Success?*

Hi 

Did you find somewhere? We bought through "Get a life Portugal" last year. Adam the owner is good to deal with. We are about to move out to our places near Exames, Fundão.


----------



## MarkandRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, yes we have found somewhere, we have bought a place just out side Tabua. We are moving out in April.Hope your move goes smoothly.


----------

